# where can i buy aphids from?



## Julio

anyone know of place to order aphids from?

thanks,
Julio


----------



## rozdaboff

I am pretty sure you can order starter aphid cultures from Carolina Biological.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Julio,

I was about to order some from this site:

http://www.berkshirebiological.com/stor ... cts_id=448

but I'm sure carolina probably has them as well. 

Here are the two guides I have been reading for pea aphid culture:

http://www.tracyhicks.com/aphid.htm

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/insec ... aphids.htm

I also ordered about 200 fava beans from http://www.johnnyseeds.com/

You should germinate the beans so you have a sprout/plant ready by the time the aphids get to you.

Or you could also wait a month and just get a free culture from me  I'm growing about 20 beans right now so I'm ready to make an order for the aphids this week.


----------



## Julio

thanks for the info guys, i wasn't looking to culture them just order and feed, but i guess i can try culturing some.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I was told they don't ship well, and the prices aren't that great either, to do it that method (unless you can find them locally). I will give you some to try out once mine are going.


----------



## Julio

thanks Mike,
i just ordered some seeds to try culturing to see how that goes.


----------



## KeroKero

I can't imagine where Michael got all his awesome aphid info


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It's possible Corey filled me in on everything  but I will take pictures once I get them going.


----------



## KeroKero

You better! I need pics for my article that I did all that research for


----------



## Kameleon

I'd like to start an aphid culture, but as it is already winter, I don't think I can find any in the wild.
Would you know where I can buy some ? (I already tried the previous links, but they didn't work.) If anyone is raising aphids right now and could send me some, I'm also interested.
By the way, are the aphids sent as living insects or as eggs ? And if they are sent as eggs, how long until they hatch ?


----------



## Scott

This one still works.

They're very finicky to raise and feed.

s


----------



## epiphytes etc.

If you grow Hoyas or most any other Asclepiad, aphids are usually around. What I can't figure out is how to collect them for feeding out without smashing the majority of them.


----------



## Schadigung

Does anyone know of a place other Berkshire Biological to buy pea aphids? They seem to be out, despite the fact that they are selling them on the website


----------



## FwoGiZ

Anyone got links for Canada??


----------



## Krakanax

By the way, how would you ship aphids?
I can't think about a way to do so ...


K.


----------



## Julio

styro cups with planted pea plants and a lid


----------



## DendroJoe

Julio, I see some in my backyard on some plants, just want to know if i can use local aphids.


----------



## Julio

depends on the species, there are aphids out there that are toxic to darts, so its best to culture them, they are really easy to culture and wont fly even though they have wings, i could never get my frogs to like them too much so i stopped culturing them a while back.


----------



## sports_doc

Those Fava bean aphids are a pain, mainly because Fava beans are very slow to cultivate.

I hear there are other aphids that use other peas/beans or even wheat/grass that are much easier to propagate in mass.

But cant find a source. 

Anyone?


----------



## Cat_Tales

rozdaboff said:


> I am pretty sure you can order starter aphid cultures from Carolina Biological.


I checked and they don't carry them.


----------

